
Algorithm X  - _pius
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algorithm_X
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related (not duplicates):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1186156>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1394623>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=631275>

